# hygetropin 2014 worth a While?



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

How are the hygetropin these days?

Was going to use ansomone blues but my source cant lay his hands on them, so he is offering hygetropin instead. ...

5 iu a Day 30 Day a month for 5 months, worth it?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hyge green, black or yellow tops

Ive tried the green tops (8iu vials) and didnt rate them at all. (no sides)

Ive just ordered some black top hyges and should commence on monday. alongside ghrp/mod grf x 4 @ 100mcg each


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Definitely worth it . 5 iu ed was killing me with cts


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Stay away from the yellow tops


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

@big-lifter - was it black tops you had?


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Blacks are working ok for me


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hyge black tops


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes blacks I had . Just got some more


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

zak1990 said:


> Hyge black tops


Waht are you running atm buddy - just hgh or aas and hgh? what is your cycle?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

What about the the yellow tops? Are they the 10 iu? Man Im lost


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

big-lifter said:


> Stay away from the yellow tops


Why? Not legit?


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Why? Not legit?


They are ****e


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Using 200iu green tops and they are very good.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Aas 1000mg alpha pharma sust 60 mg dhacks just started was on cambridge oxys bag of ****e adding tren in from chem tech at 3 ml a week this time next week as I iwas running it for 4 week n ran out didn't plan it well lol n the hgh 5 iu 4 times a week due to funds and added insulin in today have used before n it took me past altair n changed my size in a serious way but I dont take slin lighty got a very good knowledge of it as some family members have it and have gone into every detail not to **** up novo rapid was stuck abit just using a little bear but now want to get past this platue not ****ing about mate wanna do a show when I get my weaker parts up more lol sorry got carried away


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got a couple boxes will keep u posted @herc some ppl don't get much Cts u could get headaches instead not saying that's a dead sert but if there's no ther was no other reason as to why u say did get them then that's a sign of Gh plus @Chelsea knows his stuff I


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

big-lifter said:


> They are ****e


How come green is ok and then the yellow is bad? Isn't suposed to be the sale hgh only it's 10iu per bottle instead tan 8iu from green?

I ve been on their web site www.hygetropin.cn and the yellow tops are the ones apearing there. .. Is that site fake? This is driving me nuts


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> How come green is ok and then the yellow is bad? Isn't suposed to be the sale hgh only it's 10iu per bottle instead tan 8iu from green?
> 
> I ve been on their web site www.hygetropin.cn and the yellow tops are the ones apearing there. .. Is that site fake? This is driving me nuts


As far as I know the cn.com ones went to **** not the .cn ones give em a go mate only way you can find out


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

just got txt from wife she missed the post. (hyge black tops) ill not get these now til monday.

Would they be okay there (post office) til then as they wont be in the fridge.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

herc said:


> just got txt from wife she missed the post. (hyge black tops) ill not get these now til monday.
> 
> Would they be okay there (post office) til then as they wont be in the fridge.


Yeah they'll be fine mate gotta remember they don't come into the country in a Giant fridge


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Man, What a headache! I Will hace to trust my source perhaps. ..


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Isn't that one of the fake sites ?


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

You want .com


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Green tips or black tops Hyge in my opion mate Gh to expensive to waste


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

zak1990 said:


> I've got a couple boxes will keep u posted @herc some ppl don't get much Cts u could get headaches instead not saying that's a dead sert but if there's no ther was no other reason as to why u say did get them then that's a sign of Gh plus @Chelsea knows his stuff I


What does cts mean? I'm very new to HGH mate.

Cheers.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Green tips or black tops Hyge in my opion mate Gh to expensive to waste


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

It's long winded Mate google it hgh Cts


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

bail said:


> As far as I know the cn.com ones went to **** not the .cn ones give em a go mate only way you can find out


I can attest to this. Administered my last 8iu of Hygetropin .cn.com Green Tops this morning, and am looking forward to getting back on Black Tops.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dark Prowler said:


> I can attest to this. Administered my last 8iu of Hygetropin .cn.com Green Tops this morning, and am looking forward to getting back on Black Tops.


Yeah cn.com went bad shame they used to be really good

.cn ones are supposed to be decent though

Originals always decent also


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

bail said:


> Yeah cn.com went bad shame they used to be really good
> 
> .cn ones are supposed to be decent though
> 
> Originals always decent also


.cn original you mean?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> .cn original you mean?


No bud I'm not gonna get into the debate of what's actually Orignal or not as the truth is I'm not from China lol

I imagine real pharma grade hygiene is something like ansomone

But by Originals I mean black top hyge and green top hyge (hyge pro pharma .com or something)

Is decent

The .cn kits are also decent

The cn.com kits are gash

The originals where just the first ones about I think they never used to have a website hence why their "Orignal"


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It seems all chinese are sh1t at the min,compared to pharma grade,for some reason they backed off on loading again,so soon it will be over dosed again as sales fall off,i have gone over to Phizer pens and these are by far better,but expensive of course


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

biglbs said:


> It seems all chinese are sh1t at the min,compared to pharma grade,for some reason they backed off on loading again,so soon it will be over dosed again as sales fall off,i have gone over to Phizer pens and these are by far better,but expensive of course


Not Def myself

Ansomones are best bang for buck Gh I've used

The few rips floating about are decent

Hyge isnt as good as it was imo

Med lab seems decent

Geno is very good i mean realisticly when I use is I do 5.Times a week at 3.6iu

Was it as strong as let's say 10iu rips no way but you are right in the fact that it's consistant also theirs the argument of purity pharma is of course pure Gh Chinese contains various other bits and pieces in their which of course your body will eventually must build some sort of antibodies too, I'm not a scientist so I have no idea if this effects the strength lol but imo it must have something to do with it


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

That's a good way to look it bail just can't get ansomone without paying stupid price not looking for source btw sorry I'd this is breaking rules am gonna get some Pfizer or something similar to compare when I have the money as I haven't tried phamra @bail


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

bail said:


> No bud I'm not gonna get into the debate of what's actually Orignal or not as the truth is I'm not from China lol
> 
> I imagine real pharma grade hygiene is something like ansomone
> 
> ...


I bloody hope my source can track back the ansomone! All this hyge is way more complicat en risky and all...! T. T


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Just get the green or black tops that are .com they are legit


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree with above tbf


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Green top hyge, are junk ime.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Brown tops, hygetropin?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

My source has brown top to offer, not yellow, no black... but brown.... reading mixed reviews and this is turning into a fking nightmare


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

It's not hard mate . Green or black top .com


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Green top hyge, are junk ime.


no they are not if you get genuine.....


----------



## NiKEUS (Oct 14, 2014)

ironman1985bcn said:


> My source has brown top to offer, not yellow, no black... but brown.... reading mixed reviews and this is turning into a fking nightmare


bunk gear. .asia site on packaging is selling with 0% hgh.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Better check the forums for brands that get good scores on serum tests, agree serum test is not very accurate but definitely can determine if you have HGH in the vial. Hygetropin.asia failed all tests SDS and serum test. Check gray tops, black hyge, Ansomone and ZENOSIM. This are the few that get good serum results and have a decent reputation nowadays.


----------

